# top ten slogans considered for viagra



## aprilraven (Apr 18, 2006)

1) viagra, its "wazzzzz up"

2) viagra, the quicker pecker upper.

3) viagra, like a rock

4)viagra, when it absolutely positively has to be there tonight.

5)viagra, be all you can be.

6) viagra, reach out and touch someone.

7) viagra, tastes great, less filling

8) viagra, we bring good things to life.

9) viagra, this is your p*nis...this is your p*nis on drugs.. any questions?

10) viagra, stong enough for a man, but made for a woman... 


lets see if ya'll can figure out any more.....:blushing:


----------



## Calliope (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## aprilraven (Apr 18, 2006)

viagra... its whats for dinner???


----------



## Calliope (Apr 18, 2006)

viagra...  when you care enough to give the very best


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 18, 2006)

viagra, we love to fly, and it shows...


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 18, 2006)

viagra... when it rains, it pours...!!


----------



## anicole (Apr 18, 2006)

Viagra ... it don't get no better 'n this 

(old beer commercial)


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 18, 2006)

i am stuck on viagra, cause viagra's stuck on me...


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 18, 2006)

viagra... reaching new heights...


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 18, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> viagra... reaching new heights...


 
:lmao: 


your in good hands with viagra..

things go better with viagra..


eat fresh... viagra   ( subway)


----------



## hot shot (Apr 18, 2006)

viagra for alll your mobile coat stand needs


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 18, 2006)

I did a quick search, i thought these were fitting...

Viagara...​
"Give us 20 minutes and we'll give you the world."  -_WINS Radio_​​
[*]"Let your fingers do the walking."  -_Yellow Pages_​​
"We try harder."  -_Avis_​​
"Go to work on an egg."  -_Egg Marketing_​​
​


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 18, 2006)

This thread reminds me of an old viagra joke I heard. 

What do Viagra and Disneyland have in common?

An hour long wait for a 2 minute ride.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 18, 2006)

ohhh..thats good...( and so the truth....)

hey, how bout

viagra...you gotta be this tall to ride...


----------



## Chiller (Apr 18, 2006)

meh....whats up doc.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 18, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> meh....whats up doc.


 

ohhh....now after 5,000 posts, you are gonna jump right in, 'eh cannuck??

good for you!!  

pulling the ole rabbit outta the hat trick, huh??

* is that what you did on dates???*


----------



## Chiller (Apr 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ohhh....now after 5,000 posts, you are gonna jump right in, 'eh cannuck??
> 
> good for you!!
> 
> ...



  Me on a date....????:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 18, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Me on a date....????:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


 
come on chiller...admit it....we all know better...

your covered up in chicks....they chase you thru the streets..

come on... for once, fess up...

drummer extrodinare.... famous photog...sweet kindhearted personality...

wonderful full long hair...

your a rock concert waiting to happen....

dont even deny, cause we wont believe your words...( you forget, i have seen your other pics.....)


----------



## anicole (Apr 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> drummer extrodinare.... famous photog...sweet kindhearted personality...
> 
> wonderful full long hair...
> 
> your a rock concert waiting to happen....


 
I do believe I need a moment ...

Whew ... is it hot in here ...?


----------



## Chiller (Apr 18, 2006)

Y'alll crackin me up here.  The only time chicks run,  is to get as far away as possible.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 18, 2006)

Viagra - Just do it.
Viagra......Because I'm worth it.
Reach out and touch someone - Viagra
Viagra - Have it your way.
It's Viagra time!
Viagra - Be all you can be.
Got Viagra?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 18, 2006)

Pure Viagra. Pure Power.
Viagra is a never ending story.
Viagra nonstop.
Viagra keeps going, and going, and going...
I wouldn't leave the house without Viagra.
Viagra on the outside, tasty on the inside.
Viagra. The power on your side

gotta love the sloganizer


----------



## Corry (Apr 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Pure Viagra. Pure Power.
> *Viagra is a never ending story.
> Viagra nonstop.
> Viagra keeps going, and going, and going...*
> ...


----------



## Arch (Apr 18, 2006)

I believe aerosmith wrote a song about this;

"love in a bed with viagra..... Livin it up when its goin down"

did quite well in the charts.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 18, 2006)

Because a hard man...
Is good to find


----------



## nvr2low (Apr 18, 2006)

hahaha, those are great


----------



## DestinDave (Apr 18, 2006)

Viagra...  Put something exciting between your legs...

(old motorcycle ad)


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 19, 2006)

I take a Viagra every night, it stops me from rolling out of bed


----------



## Rob (Apr 19, 2006)

A hard man is good to find. 

(saw this on a charity fireman's poster before you get any smutty ideas)

Rob


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 19, 2006)

Viagra - Up, Up and Away!


----------

